# Link to jonrog's Pulp Story Hour?



## ragboy (Jul 6, 2008)

Lost it. Need it.


----------



## Kaodi (Jul 6, 2008)

Luckily, jonrog seems to still be around the boards, and has them linked in his signature.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=33586

That is Pulp Spycract, and here is Dark Matter and Scarred Lands for good measure (Drunk Southern Girls With Guns was the one that I was hooked by back in the day).

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4912

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=35948


----------



## ragboy (Jul 7, 2008)

That's it! You're the king.


----------

